# EBay dovetail jig



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

If any one is interested in a through dovetail jig. Try here Universal 1/4" Aluminum Through Dovetail Jig Template | eBay

Regards

Harold


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

One heck of a price


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The price is right, but for through dovetails, I still prefer the Gifkins.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

That is just piece of junk.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi James,

I just had a look at the Gifkins and I'm really impressed. I was all ready to buy one while watching the demo, but I choked a bit when I saw the price. It looks to be worth every dollar though.

Mike


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

mpbc48 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I just had a look at the Gifkins and I'm really impressed. I was all ready to buy one while watching the demo, but I choked a bit when I saw the price. It looks to be worth every dollar though.
> 
> Mike


I have to say, that price is a joke.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> The price is right, but for through dovetails, I still prefer the Gifkins.


I have had the gifkin's A10 ever sence it came out. I use it most every day. I have made around 500 jewelry box's . I sell at a craft show. The bit's are a little on the pricey side. But it sure is easy to use and it make's dovetales perfect every time. Nice jig. Sure wish i could get the bit a little less money ? del


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a nice easy to use setup


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig (1633+1643) | eBay

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig (1631+1641) | eBay

5pc Top Bearing Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig | eBay

===========



del schisler said:


> I have had the gifkin's A10 ever sence it came out. I use it most every day. I have made around 500 jewelry box's . I sell at a craft show. The bit's are a little on the pricey side. But it sure is easy to use and it make's dovetales perfect every time. Nice jig. Sure wish i could get the bit a little less money ? del


----------

